# Gearbox / Flywheel Rattle



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am looking to purchase my first GT-R. I thought my 9 month search had finally come to an end when I paid a deposit on this beauty last week. Unfortunately when I went to collect it yesterday I was put off by this rattle. 

When I started the engine from cold the transmission was quiet. I allowed the car to warm up and selected all gears, everything was fine with no rattling. 

Once warmed up, I was going to reverse it out of the garage. This is when I heard a constant rattle / grinding sound. 

I was immediately put off but I test drove it anyway. When driving around its fine but when parked at traffic lights the rattle is loud (to the point where I thought damn, that sounds f*cked!)

I thought it may be the bell housing but it still makes a sound when a gear is selected. Along with this, there's an invoice present which shows the bell housing has been replaced 2 months / 500 miles ago by Kaizer Motor. I tried to contact them to no avail so I had my deposit refunded and had to walk away feeling gutted. 

Video below. 



Any input would be great. I've done a lot of research and I think I know what the problem could be, but you guys know more about this than me. 

Cheers
Idrees


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Bell housing


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds pretty normal to me too, bellhousing, normally goes quieter when in gear. Apparently if the cabin shakes at 1700 rpm in neutral the play is excessive.

I had my bellhousing replaced by Nissan on my previous MY11, and the very next day it sounded the same as your video.

I can see why you'd be put off by the noise, but if the bellhousing was done 2 mnths ago it'll be fine. If the car's good buy it


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Call Kaizer and speak with Sly, he should be able to pull up details of the car and what was done.

David


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

I've driven other GT-Rs and I've heard the usual bell housing rattle, this sounded a lot worse though.

I drove a friends car and that rattled on idle but went quiet as soon as it was in gear, this one I went to view did not go quiet when in gear.

I'll try to call Kaizer again tomorrow.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Get the gear learn done that normally quietens them as long there us nothing sinister, if your anywhere near Birmingham we can check it for you


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

The Bell housing is a tricky one.
Most cars suffer from some element of noise coming from that area even after replacement. 
The bell housing fix offered IMO is simply a temporary measure before it starts to vibrate again. 
The other thing to consider is associated assembly parts such as the spring/dampening plate, I've heard a few that are noisier then others.
I'm currently having my bell housing done but with a more robust/permanent fix.

Given the nature of the transmission design layout you will always experience some element of noise at idle, it's only until load is placed on assembly unit and rotating parts slack or tolerances will balance out and reduce noise.

Wouldn't put me off buying a GTR.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys.

If it only rattled in Neutral, I wouldn't be worried. The fact that it rattles while driving slowly or when parked while in gear is what's putting me off, especially after driving other GT-Rs that are quiet when in gear. The video doesn't quiet show how bad the noise is.

I spoke to Sly @ Kaizer, he says the noise is normal and that the bell housing has a lifetime warranty. I don't doubt his knowledge but if this is normal then I'm put off badly. I've had a Diesel car with a noisy dual mass flywheel and I couldn't stand the noise, the GT-R was around 3x louder so I just couldn't live with it.

He is happy to inspect the car again though, so if the trader is willing to take it back down to him for another look and Sly can confirm it's 100% normal then I will reconsider it.

@Takamo I am in West Yorkshire so around 2 hours away from you. I would need the car inspected before I bought it though, and the seller is in Norwich.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Idrees said:


> If it only rattled in Neutral, I wouldn't be worried. The fact that it rattles while driving slowly or when parked while in gear is what's putting me off


Remember, the transmission is at the back on these cars and, even when in neutral or parked, the connecting prop shaft runs at engine speed as the clutches are after it so there will always be some additional noise that you may not have expected. They are a noisy car making lots of oddball squeaks, screeches and rattles and it's just a question of whether you can live with them, or not.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Worth consider it may well be the prop that is suffering.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No problem hope you get it sorted fella, I think who ever checks it for will carry out a gear learn as this us a quiet issue that causes a lot of gearbox rattle.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

TAZZMAXX said:


> They are a noisy car making lots of oddball squeaks, screeches and rattles and it's just a question of whether you can live with them, or not.


I can live with all the usual funny noises on the R35, it's just this loud rattle that I couldn't live with. As mentioned, if it was just while in Neutral I wouldn't be bothered. I'll speak with the garage and see if they're willing to take it back to Sly.

You guys have been a great help, thank you.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

A quick update on this.

The garage have agreed to take the car back to Sly for him to check over it once again, they said they'll pair for any repairs if required. I will call Sly once the car is back with him just for his confirmation, so it all sounds good to me.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Idrees said:


> A quick update on this.
> 
> The garage have agreed to take the car back to Sly for him to check over it once again, they said they'll pair for any repairs if required. I will call Sly once the car is back with him just for his confirmation, so it all sounds good to me.


Result!

Get sly to tell them it needs a full Dodson spec rebuild...


----------

